# Great Deal on the new Meng ME 410! HURRY!



## silence (Oct 23, 2013)

Right now, Squadron.com has this kit on sale as its "Mystery Deal"

Sale Price is $50 - list is $90.

PLUS, Squadron is right now offering an additional 15% off your entire order AND 10% of all sales during this (15%) promotion will go to the Wounded Warriors Project.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2013)

Tempting but I'll pass. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## silence (Oct 25, 2013)

Mine's already been shipped.


----------

